# NFL Pick'em Challenge!



## Spongy (Sep 2, 2019)

Have your picks in by Thursday for this weeks games!


----------



## snake (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm in for this week! E-A-G-L-E-S....Eagles!


----------



## XSL (Sep 8, 2019)

Definitely get in on that next week!


----------



## mugzy (Sep 8, 2019)

BrotherJ and Boogieman with 8 wins so far

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/nfl_pickem.php?do=leaderboard


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey oh! This off-season has been crazy. This Antonio Brown drama is hilarious


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2019)

Winner winner so far!


----------



## mugzy (Sep 10, 2019)

Seeker in first place after week one.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/nfl_pickem.php?do=leaderboard


----------



## mugzy (Sep 12, 2019)

Get your picks in for tonight.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 16, 2019)

Updated : https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/nfl_pickem.php?do=leaderboard


----------



## Seeker (Sep 16, 2019)

This new interference rule is NOT doing well at all!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Seeker said:


> This new interference rule is NOT doing well at all!!



Not at all.

Plus, pretty soon they're going to have to give the Saints a red flag for ANY referee call when they play the Rams


----------



## Seeker (Sep 16, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Plus, pretty soon they're going to have to give the Saints a red flag for ANY referee call when they play the Rams



haha that was a pretty bad call


----------



## RISE (Sep 23, 2019)

Pick'em is wrong this week.  Bills beat bengals.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 23, 2019)

RISE said:


> Pick'em is wrong this week.  Bills beat bengals.



Eagles lost, I had some games that went no where like i predicted......Whatsoever...


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2019)

hell of a comeback for Giants.  I had them as losing with this new starter


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 23, 2019)

This week was definitely tougher than the previous ones. Falcons and Eagles need to step it up


----------



## RISE (Sep 23, 2019)

Seeker said:


> hell of a comeback for Giants.  I had them as losing with this new starter



Quite a few shockers.  NOLA beating the shecocks, Eagles losing...theres one more i can't remember ATM.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2019)

RISE said:


> Quite a few shockers.  NOLA beating the shecocks, Eagles losing...theres one more i can't remember ATM.




Haha I did pick New Orleans winning. I'm debating if I should pick the Bills over patriots next Sunday.  would be a nice upset pic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 23, 2019)

How about them nj giants


----------



## GettingOld74 (Sep 24, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> How about them nj giants



Sorry, HB them Cowboys. I'm originally from Ohio so Zeke is my boy!


----------



## snake (Sep 26, 2019)

I missed last week after going under the knife now I have a lot of ground to make up.

Where are the standings?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 26, 2019)

snake said:


> I missed last week after going under the knife now I have a lot of ground to make up.
> 
> Where are the standings?


There’s a drop down tab, click on leaderboard


----------



## mugzy (Sep 27, 2019)

Tough loss last night, who had the eagles?


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 27, 2019)

****ing Packers


----------



## Seeker (Sep 27, 2019)

That frigging Snake had the Eagles. Knowing it was a bad choice but he went with his heart. Smh damn game. lol at least brotherj  went Packers with me.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 27, 2019)

I had Packers, also. Thursday night games usually are the worst games of the week, and I figured that Rodgers would be a safe bet even on Thursday...wrong.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 27, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> I had Packers, also. Thursday night games usually are the worst games of the week, and I figured that Rodgers would be a safe bet even on Thursday...wrong.



well picking the Packers was the smarter move.


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 27, 2019)

10char....


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2019)

mugzy said:


> Tough loss last night, who had the eagles?


Money was on the Packers but my heart took the Birds.


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2019)

Packers/Eagles was a good game to watch regardless of who won.


----------



## RISE (Sep 28, 2019)

I should get an extra win for pointing out the Rams are no longer in STL.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 29, 2019)

Get your picks in for today.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 29, 2019)

dangit! no more upsets please.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 30, 2019)

My worst week of picks by far


----------



## Seeker (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm doing ok. lol fuking rams! Need to hit these last two games.


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 30, 2019)

Well shit

10char...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 30, 2019)

No damn clue what happened with Rams and Ravens. No way to salvage this week.


----------



## RISE (Sep 30, 2019)

My week is shot as well.  My ****in Rams lost the the Bucs.  The FUKING BUCS!  EVEN JEFF FISHER WINS AGAINST THE BUCS!!!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 30, 2019)

had a good feeling for Raiders and Bears. they came through for me. As did Jacksonville. lol the Browns have a good upcoming young team.  I did pick the Ravens but give the Browns credit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2019)

Seeker said:


> had a good feeling for Raiders and Bears. they came through for me. As did Jacksonville. lol the Browns have a good upcoming young team.  I did pick the Ravens but give the Browns credit.



x2 - Browns could be fun to watch the next few years if they click on offense like they did this week.

Also Buffalo's defense is for real - but New England's might just be the best in the NFL.


----------



## thewolf31 (Sep 30, 2019)

Gardner Minshew is leading the revival of Jacksonville. Maybe my Jags will actually be relevant...


----------



## RISE (Sep 30, 2019)

Seek, who you got for tonight?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 1, 2019)

RISE said:


> Seek, who you got for tonight?



Oh shit dude, sorry. justv now seeing this. I picked the Steelers. Whoever is running  pick um needs to finalized the week.


----------



## RISE (Oct 2, 2019)

Man, after this last week i dont even know who to pick.  Upset city last week.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 2, 2019)

RISE said:


> Man, after this last week i dont even know who to pick.  Upset city last week.



Theres always an upset man. I do feel this to be an easier weak. Lol but you never know


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 4, 2019)

Can’t go wrong with New England-ever!!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 8, 2019)

Tomass79 said:


> Can’t go wrong with New England-ever!!



So many things come to mind here.....


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2019)

Y'all need to step up. I'm pulling away here.


----------



## RISE (Oct 8, 2019)

Dude these last two weeks have been brutal.  I live n breath football and there's no rhyme or reason how the outcomes of some of these games.  So frustrating.


----------



## RISE (Oct 8, 2019)

13, 10, 9, 7, 5 are how my weeks have been going.  Lol. This upcoming week looks real easy though.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2019)

Some officiating calls have really been questionable. There's always gonna be upsets. Like wtf K.C. losing at home to Indy. And the Bears losing to the Raiders. lol wouldn't call them big upsets but definitely games that the losers should have won going in


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 8, 2019)

Tomass79 said:


> Can’t go wrong with New England-ever!!




What is this his rather large add I am seeing on my post #46?


----------



## mugzy (Oct 12, 2019)

Get your picks in! If you missed getting them in you can still do so here -> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/nfl_pickem.php?do=place_picks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2019)

dave meggett was the man!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2019)

let go new jersey lets go !!


----------



## RISE (Oct 14, 2019)

Well for some reason the board didn't save my picks for this week.  Been fun, but there's no way I can catch up after missing a entire week.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 14, 2019)

I’d just like to say that I’m in 9th place and I’ve never watched a football game in my life


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 14, 2019)

Thats some good solid work there straight30!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’d just like to say that I’m in 9th place and I’ve never watched a football game in my life


interesting....

Why do you play than...??


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 14, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> interesting....
> 
> Why do you play than...??


It’s still fun


----------



## Seeker (Oct 14, 2019)

my lead grew this week. come on guys!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> my lead grew this week. come on guys!



You've got to be getting some inside details somewhere lol this week was ridiculously dumb.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> You've got to be getting some inside details somewhere lol this week was ridiculously dumb.



lol Dallas blows.  I'm sure we all lost that one.


----------



## RISE (Oct 15, 2019)

This week was pretty easy.  Only 3 teams lost who I thought would win.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> interesting....
> 
> Why do you play than...??


If it makes you feel better, I got every one of them wrong this week


----------



## Seeker (Nov 4, 2019)

Not my best week of picks, but I did pick Baltimore over New England!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Not my best week of picks, but I did pick Baltimore over New England!



You had to be one of the few. I doubt that will happen again if they meet in the AFC title game.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 7, 2019)

What's up with updating the pick em's?


----------



## RISE (Nov 8, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> You had to be one of the few. I doubt that will happen again if they meet in the AFC title game.



Picking Baltimore was the easy pick.  New England has had a cupcake schedule, the Bills are the only team they have played with a winning record until the Ravens, and the Bill's have lost to every team they've played that has a winning record


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 8, 2019)

RISE said:


> Picking Baltimore was the easy pick.  New England has had a cupcake schedule, the Bills are the only team they have played with a winning record until the Ravens, and the Bill's have lost to every team they've played that has a winning record



Fair points. 

I expected the Pats to take it since they scheme week to week so well. They didn't have many answers for Lamar or the Ravens D, but I think they will come January if they meet again.

Unless of course Bill and Brady have lost their touch.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 13, 2019)

What a shalacking I took this week. :/ appears there's only a few of us still playing too. Wth guys?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Seeker said:


> What a shalacking I took this week. :/ appears there's only a few of us still playing too. Wth guys?



Man, i only got 3! This week was completely off.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 13, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Man, i only got 3! This week was completely off.


Haha I got 4. My best this week was Seattle over S.F. Great game!


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 13, 2019)

Shot I thougjt I did bad with my 7, 

Seek you could get 4 every week remaining and still prob win this year your so far ahead.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 13, 2019)

Man it was a week of  big upsets.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 13, 2019)

I think somethings wrong with the pick em area, 2 of my picks showed loss when they were actually won.
just sayin

Edit: must have been fixed or there is a delay because now its correct.


----------



## RISE (Nov 14, 2019)

Seeker said:


> What a shalacking I took this week. :/ appears there's only a few of us still playing too. Wth guys?



My picks didnt go in for the week a couple weeks back so there was no way I was catching up missing a week, so I gave up.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 21, 2019)

This weeks picks has the Dallas against New England game listed twice


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 21, 2019)

Seeker said:


> This weeks picks has the Dallas against New England game listed twice



I was thinking of picking Dallas once and New England on the other for a for sure win.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Dallas and Chicago for Thursday night instead of Minnesota and Chicago.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2019)

Minnesota is on twice this week. Please fix, we're in a race here!


----------



## mugzy (Dec 5, 2019)

Fixed......


----------



## Seeker (Dec 30, 2019)

Hell of a season ending week. Patriots lose to Dolphins. No home field, no buy week. Dallas out of playoffs.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Hell of a season ending week. Patriots lose to Dolphins. No home field, no buy week. Dallas out of playoffs.



Patriots loss was a shoccker. 

Dallas being left out, not so much.

Expecting the Niners to take care of the Hawks tonight


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Well, I guess congrats to Seeker on the win! Until next year.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Well, I guess congrats to Seeker on the win! Until next year.



Hey man, thanks for sticking it out with me. Lol most everyone else gave up on it


----------



## Jin (Jan 3, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Hey man, thanks for sticking it out with me. Lol most everyone else gave up on it



My uncle, Louie The Hat, would like a word with you Seek. I think he needs a favor....


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Hey man, thanks for sticking it out with me. Lol most everyone else gave up on it



Dude i had one week where i only got 3 right. Total tank of a weekend. The rest were 8+ wins. It was screwed after that. But yeah good job. It was fun.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> My uncle, Louie The Hat, would like a word with you Seek. I think he needs a favor....


Haha I have brother named Lewy. Full on greaser back in 70's ( they were around then still) had a suped up Volkswagen bug and everything.


----------



## Lizard King (Jan 3, 2020)

164 wins, what are your playoff predictions sir?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 3, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> 164 wins, what are your playoff predictions sir?



Bills over Texans
Patriots over Titans 
Saints over Vikings 
Seahawks over Eagles


----------



## Hurakan (Jan 4, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Bills over Texans
> Patriots over Titans
> Saints over Vikings
> Seahawks over Eagles





Grats Seeker! I don't know what happened but all of my week 17 picks were gone like I never picked. I know they were done because I checked before the weekend hit. Oh well it wouldn't have put me much closer anyway LOL. No way the Texans are losing to the Bills, and I think the Titans may pull an upset on the Patriots. The other two I think you are spot on though.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2020)

Hurakan said:


> Grats Seeker! I don't know what happened but all of my week 17 picks were gone like I never picked. I know they were done because I checked before the weekend hit. Oh well it wouldn't have put me much closer anyway LOL. No way the Texans are losing to the Bills, and I think the Titans may pull an upset on the Patriots. The other two I think you are spot on though.



Yeah the Texans playing at home might take it. Probably should but I'm calling the Bill's. The Patriots are at home, I just don't see them blowing this one.


----------



## Hurakan (Jan 5, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Yeah the Texans playing at home might take it. Probably should but I'm calling the Bill's. The Patriots are at home, I just don't see them blowing this one.


Texans won...But they did everything they could to give it to the Bill's LOL. They better play a lot better next week or they'll be done for sure. Just depends on if the Titans come to play hard...I mean even the Texans beat the Pats at home this year. It can happen.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2020)

Hurakan said:


> Texans won...But they did everything they could to give it to the Bill's LOL. They better play a lot better next week or they'll be done for sure. Just depends on if the Titans come to play hard...I mean even the Texans beat the Pats at home this year. It can happen.



The Bills had it going and also had opportunities to keep it.  Came down to the wire. Watts being back helped them get the win.  Let's see this next one


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2020)

The dynasty is over. By by Pats


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Seeker said:


> The dynasty is over. By by Pats



That was very strange to watch. I was pulling for the Titans the whole game, but kept expecting the Patriots to take over. Brady literally had zero help on the outside. 

The running backs were the top receivers. Why they went away from that gameplan will never make sense


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2020)

Eagles today baby! Love them, hate them or indifferent, they will be playing one more game then those over-paid, show-boating under-achievers they call the Dallas Cowboys. 

I did notice during the Pats/Titans game where Henry had 183 yds. on the ground, he never got up after a run doing the Zeek "Feed me shit" Just got back in the huddle.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 5, 2020)

Fly Eagles fly!

Rooting for Vrabel and the Titans the rest of the way. If Pats are out, I have to root for the former Pat. Vrabel is going to be the next great coach. He used Bellichick-like clock tricks against Bellichick. He had an great game plan, and Derrick Henry is just an absolute horse. 6-3, 240 and fast. His bad runs were getting 4 yards. Nobody is making a solo tackle against him. I don't see anybody - including the Pats if they were still in it - getting by Baltimore this year in the AFC. They are the real deal and most complete team.

The Pats with Bellichick/Brady have been to 9 Super Bowls in 20 years, and won 6 of them. The greatest dynasty in the history of football. But not even Tom Brady can stop time. It was a great run, but it's all but over now.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2020)

Ravens for the win it all. So far, unstoppable.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Fly Eagles fly!
> 
> Rooting for Vrabel and the Titans the rest of the way. If Pats are out, I have to root for the former Pat. Vrabel is going to be the next great coach. He used Bellichick-like clock tricks against Bellichick. He had an great game plan, and Derrick Henry is just an absolute horse. 6-3, 240 and fast. His bad runs were getting 4 yards. Nobody is making a solo tackle against him. I don't see anybody - including the Pats if they were still in it - getting by Baltimore this year in the AFC. They are the real deal and most complete team.
> 
> The Pats with Bellichick/Brady have been to 9 Super Bowls in 20 years, and won 6 of them. The greatest dynasty in the history of football. But not even Tom Brady can stop time. It was a great run, but it's all but over now.



Yeah they just ran out of ways of cheating now that they've been caught a couple times.


----------



## Hurakan (Jan 5, 2020)

Seeker said:


> The Bills had it going and also had opportunities to keep it.  Came down to the wire. Watts being back helped them get the win.  Let's see this next one


Yeah that sack fired them up! So glad the Titans beat the Pats and I think their run is done. Texans off to KC next but they better play like they did in the first meeting or better if they are going to win that one. Saints should win over the Vikings and I think the Seahawks will take the Eagles down.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 5, 2020)

My Saints never showed up to play another blah finish to the season for us Saints fans.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 5, 2020)

tinymk said:


> My Saints never showed up to play another blah finish to the season for us Saints fans.



And they got hosed by officiating at the end. That was offensive pass interference on the game winning td


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 3, 2020)

I pick the Chiefs. Oh, hang on...


----------



## Yano (Nov 29, 2021)

Imma pick the Houston Oilers over the Los Angeles Chargers !!


----------



## snake (Dec 1, 2021)

My Eagles laid an egg. Well I guess I'll just look forward to the Phillies when there's new grass on the field


----------

